# Urban Skunk Eradication



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not sure if this goes here or on Tailgater.

The other night, I was laying in bed about to go to sleep when I heard something moving around a bowl outside our bedroom window on the deck. The bowl was for the cat food for the old tom cats that aren't allowed inside. I did not have my contacts in or glasses on, but I tried to look out in the dark through the glass part of my back door. I saw what appeared to be a small skunk. To put this in context, I like right in the middle of a city. There are racoons and possums and even some foxes, but I'd never seen a live or dead skunk in my neighborhood.

So, I went back to my bedroom and grabbed a pair of glasses. I then went back and peered through the glass in the back door. It was much better with glasses on. This time, it was very clearly a half grown racoon. Our oldest tomcat was sitting there watching the racoon eat the food, looking disgruntled. I decided I'd scare of the racoon, so I opened the door.

At that point, I see that there is, in fact, a half grown skunk and a half grown racoon, sitting about one foot from my feet. Its like the set of a Disney movie out there. Also, the skunk immediately figured out the feeding schedule and is there as soon as we feed the cats. 

I figure its only a matter of time until Mr. Skunk finds the beehive that I keep at my house if he hasn't already. 

I'd really rather not have a skunk hanging around the yard, as I'll eventually run into it and get sprayed or the dog will get sprayed. They carry rabies like crazy around here. Also, I don't want to feed it. How should I get rid of this skunk? I don't want to poison it, because I could poison the cats. I don't want to shoot it with a gun. I could put some food in the yard with a light on it and shoot it with a bow. Would it spray all over the place if I did that? If I use a live trap, will it spray? Any ideas?

(I can't feed the cats inside, they are not inside cats for good reasons).

Also, are there any signs that a skunk has been eating bees out of a hive?


----------



## Pooh (Mar 8, 2007)

I had the same problem last year and I too live in the middle of a large city so guns were out. He loved my hives and the grubs that live in our mulch. Our skunk was spending the days under our shed. At the advice of our neighbors we threw moth balls under there and that was the last we saw of him/her- off to someone else's yard I suppose. If you could find where he is living maybe you could try the same. Good luck


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

:scratch: Why not shoot it? Get some .22 CB's, they are real quiet and don't carry very far. There's even a lower power one that is much like a high powered BB gun, almost no noise but barely enough to do the job. :shhhh:

I used to have to shoot critters in my yard, but since I have moved to a new home I have a neighbor's dog that has free reign of the area and loves to kill skunks. :applause:


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

ndvan writes:
Also, are there any signs that a skunk has been eating bees out of a hive?

tecumseh: 
there should be scratch marks on the front of the hive typically just above the entrance. anything that raises the skunk's belley off the ground will usually discourage a skunk from eating bees (I have heard of people placing a lot of nail thru plywood and placing these around a hive).

I would tell you how we did skunks in a commercial bee yard but then I would likely have some rabid associate of peta (with gun in hand) looking to put my head on the wall.


----------



## jrtrapper (May 2, 2008)

*Trap It*

Take a live trap, wrap it with a decent tarp leavinng the ends open with enough extra to cover the ends when skunk is caught. After you catch the skunk carefully cover the ends up place trap in truck haul him to new home where he wont be a nuisance and release him. Be careful doing all of this if the skunk cant see you they "USUALLY" wont spray. This is how I do skunk removal if you are not comfortable doing this you should hire an animal control agent to remove the skunk and ****. Do not shoot it in your yard with a bow or gun they almost always WILL spray. If rabies is prevalent in your area remove the raccoon as well, they are good rabies transmitters.Good luck.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

If you shoot it with a gun or a bow, it will almost definitely empty out the ol' scent glands.

You must have excellent habitat for critters of this type with all the ones you knew of before, so if you kill it, two more will show up to take it's place.

Protect the hive with some tack strips, and move the cat dish to the top of the railing is all I would do.


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

quit feeding the cats.and the skunks and racoons.check for skunk damage to the hive.i have heard that the bees stay grouchy for a while if a skunk is bothering them at night.there are lots of theories about trapping or killing skunks without getting sprayed but none are foolproof.


----------



## aszalan (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.jonesbee.com/skunked.html


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Someone long ago talked about putting a couple
aspirins in a raw egg (through a small hole). It
is supposed to kill the skunk.

Could be and old husbands tale though.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

*skunks*

16 years owning a animal danage control company and many 1000s of skunks I can tell you a few things. First if you elevate your cat food like on a picnic table the skunks cant get to it. If your going to trap it bait with sweets like cookies or marshmellows. This will exclude most of your cats. I have never had a skunk spray in a covered trap but they should be killed not relocated. Drowning is the easiest way. Leave it under water for 15 minutes. This is overkill but safe. Less time and they can and have coughed the water out and came back to life. If you shoot make the shot just like a deer kill, behind the front shoulder trying not to hit the leg bones. Use a 22 CB or a 22 acorn. Better yet is a good pellet rifle. If you shoot it in the head or spine it will spray. The traps I use are called plastic catches. Heres a link.
http://www.wildlifecontrolsupplies....n=PROD&Store_Code=NWS001&Product_Code=NWS924W


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*Well I did it again*

Yesterday I killed my sixth skunk for this season, right in the forehead, head on. Not a drop of spray. 22 long rifle shell works great. If you center the shot up right, the bullet goes through the brain and right down the spine. The only thing I like better is a conabar trap, again no spray. We have lots of skunks and raccoons so I fenced my bees with 2 inch X 6 inch welded wire with the bottom 8 inches folded out flat on the ground. When the vermin start digging they are trying to dig through the wire. I have never had anything figure out how to dig into the the fenced area. Racoons will climb over, but I have never had a skunk get to my bees.


----------



## tonyp (Mar 16, 2008)

I would do like danno says but remember after the skunk is dead flip him over and extract the skunk essence which is located in the glands on both sides of the vent with a needle and save it skunk essence is selling for around 12 dollars an ounce. You can sell it to a trapping lure making company. Some skunks will hold 2 or more ozs.


----------



## MedDoc2B (Aug 5, 2008)

*?*

Why not capture it and relocate it? You'll be doing both a favor to yourself, and more importantly, the skunk!  ( I wish I had problems like that over here, where I live!).

BTW... If the skunk and raccoon are possible carriers of rabies, aren't you concerned that your Tom cats can become infected at some point from other animals as well? :s I think that would be my biggest concern....!


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Live trap and drown it, that way you don't get your cats. Sardines work well as bait but you might catch the cats a few times with that. You can shoot it as well. One shot in the middle of the night no one will have a clue where it came from. .22's are real quiet especially downloaded with cb's or subsonic ammo.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

MedDoc2B said:


> Why not capture it and relocate it? You'll be doing both a favor to yourself, and more importantly, the skunk!  ( I wish I had problems like that over here, where I live!)...


Post your address and maybe some kind hearted soul will overnight you a few polecats, and a couple of ***** for your viewing pleasure. Just remember, do not stick your fingers through the wire cage to pet them, or your career as a surgeon will be over before it began. 

Here is a link for an organic solution to your skunk problems.

http://www.critter-repellent.com/sk...rce=GoogleAW&gclid=CNjSmvmJopYCFQQrFQodKDlR6g

PM me if you think you know what its made from. :scratch:


----------



## MedDoc2B (Aug 5, 2008)

Scrapfe,

Thanks for your concern..., but is that what happened to your primary care physician?!    

K. :thumbsup:


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Scrapfe said:


> PM me if you think you know what its made from. :scratch:


Says it's fox scent. I doubt an urban skunk would even hesitate at that, probably used to snitching from dog dishes.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

*What kind of skunks do you have?*

We have Stripped Skunks here in S Idaho, supposedly Spotted Skunks too, but I have never had the opportunity of seeing them.


----------

